# Another view of Normandy



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I hope Barry has managed to get round all of these sights.............
It's in French but the pictures are the same....................






Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I hope Barry has managed to get round all of these sights.............
> It's in French but the pictures are the same....................
> 
> 
> ...


Such a shame that Brittany Ferries priced themselves out of our price range on the Poole - Cherbourg route. We used to love using the Barfleur and Poole port only 15 minutes away. We also used to spend a few days at the beginning and end of our trips in Normandy. Falaise municipal was a favorite stop over of ours.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Brilliant! 

We have found so many lovely and charming places in Normandy.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

seen a lot but hardly anything really when looking at the clip

joe


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes. We have been to most of the cities shown but they never quite look like that clip when your searching for a parking place or official building.

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Superbly photographed and presented video. Looks like we have a few more things left to visit and enjoy in the future. Thanks for providing the link, Ray.

( I could have sworn that British troops waded ashore at Normandy too.......Maybe I imagined it.  )


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Lovely video - thanks for posting it. The idea was to stay in UK for our spring holiday and only go to France once in the autumn. Perhaps this may be reconsidered now ............!

Sue


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've been to Normadie twice and haven't seen half in that video......to busy sitting outside my (now gone) Caravan.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We've been to many of those places but that video more than does them justice.

My only comment was that it wasn't raining for any of them - which it has been when we have been to some of them.

But it's a great department and too many people simply whizz through it to get to the sun - shame, it's well worth spending time there.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I hope Barry has managed to get round all of these sights.............
> It's in French but the pictures are the same....................
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much most of them now Ray!!

I think Normandy is one of the most undersold and under rated regions. People either belt through it to get to Brittany or as Penguin said head south without stopping. Shame? Maybe not as its very peaceful.

We loved the Cherbourg Peninsula at the end of last years trip. Some great beaches and wild spots. To think we were there just last week!

Thanks for posting


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Many thanks for the link to this well shot video nice music as well, makes me want to get back to see more of Normandy. 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have to say though having been is "Swiss Normandy" last week and having been to Real Switzerland they are having a bit of a laugh there! It was a bit like Teesdale where we live but not exactly the jungfrau valley! 

Maybe they should rename the north west pennines the Teesdale Alps!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Here is another view of La Manche but you have to download the 'pps'.

Balade-en-france-la-manche ......................

http://www.pps-jack50.com/voyages/france/balade-en-france-la-manche-2.html

Ray.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

we have been travelling to and through France for about the last thirty years. Every year we decide not to go to France and every year we do. This clip remids me why.
We have of course been elsewhere but must admit we are definately Francophiles.

Steve


----------

